# Thai provident fund and US tax



## tom_expat (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi, 
I'm wondering if anyone has experience dealing with Thai provident funds for US tax reporting?

Does the provident fund need to be reported on form 8621 for Passive Foreign Investment Company (PFIC)? 

The new rules released just at the end of December 2013 say that certain foreign pension/retirement funds are excluded from reporting, but I'm not sure if Thai provident fund is part of exclusion.

Any help is highly appreciated.


----------

